# Anybody watch the race today



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Old Darrell Waltrip was riding around on a Poulan Pro in a Aaron's commercial. Heres the LT he was riding.
Jody

LT


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

good looking mower. lots of black lol


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Old Darrell Waltrip was riding around on a Poulan Pro in a Aaron's commercial. Heres the LT he was riding.
> Jody
> 
> LT *


it was in a commercial bummer didn't see that on


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Yea, saw the commercial and he was wearing a firesuit and it was a riot to DW riding laps around the yard. Michael Waltrip was standing watching him. 2funny


----------

